# andis clippers good or bad?????



## siberian mom (May 27, 2007)

i am a dog groomer and we woundering if anybody have used the andis power groom clippers. i have th e andis ag single speed clippers now and its time for a new pair but i dont want to go out and spend $150 on clippers that i really dont know about. i know there smaller and have 4500spm but how are they to groom with and durability and are they compatible with the A5 blades. i have had a pair of oster A5 but they were to niosey and scared the more timid dogs and they burn your hand. i have found the andis ag to be pretty quiet and theres no need for greesing, which i like. if anybody has feedback id love to hear it


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm sorry, I can't help you with feedback, but I did want to say I love your cities name. It reads like it would be fun to pronounce. Sorry, I hope someone can help you.


----------

